# the Boss by Thermolator inc.



## Pony Girl (Jul 20, 2006)

I just purchased a remote cabin in the mountains.  Sitting outside by the woodpile was an old wood stove, the Boss.  It is quite rusted, but still seems to be sound.  I have googled the company and name, but have not come up with a single hit.  Has anyone heard of this brand/model of stove?  It is boxy, and about 1 1/2 feet wide by 2 feet long.  My guess on the metal is cast iron, though I have not gotten into it enough to verify that yet.  Also, this will be my first stove resto job...any words of advice?


----------



## Pony Girl (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks for the reply.  I don't think that this is the same as "The Fire Boss".  The company that made "The Fire Boss" was indeed "The Fire Boss".  My stove says "The Boss", "Thermolator inc.".    I have a neighbor that is a welder that will be helping me with fabricating parts, so that part is O.K.  Like I said, I am new to wood stoves...what should I look for as far as being able to tell if this stove will be relatively efficient?  Since I cannot find any data on it on the web, are there things that I could look for to determine if it is even worth my time in restoring it? 

Thanks Again!


----------



## elkimmeg (Jul 20, 2006)

Pony girl Before you put in a lot of effort, I would first find if it is legal to install. National codes require the stove to be listed and labled which includes a UL listing nunber. Many states have laws  restricting that only EPA approved stoves can be installed You would need  EPA certification recorded on that lable..   Why  many older stoves were poluting beast.  and huge cersote producers. Since there  are no information If you can legally install, it you would be required to adhere to general NFPA distances to combustiables including the hearth  To comply this stove and hearth pad could eatup a large space of the room it is in. There are also ways to build a clearance reduction  walls.  You need to call your local building inspections dept. 

 As an inspector, I would require the stove to be listed and labled.  I also would require an assesment report on the stove and existing chimney, before I would issue a permit. You came to the right place seeking advice. I applaud you willingness to restore a stove but caution you as well. Eventially you will be playing with fire. We here ,hope  you consider this and that place youeself  in the safest possible installation or stove. This old clunker  may not be worth the effort or afford the safety a more modern stove would and the 1990 forward EPA stoves, are enviormently greener


----------



## webbie (Jul 20, 2006)

Pony Girl said:
			
		

> I just purchased a remote cabin in the mountains.  Sitting outside by the woodpile was an old wood stove, the Boss.  It is quite rusted, but still seems to be sound.  I have googled the company and name, but have not come up with a single hit.  Has anyone heard of this brand/model of stove?  It is boxy, and about 1 1/2 feet wide by 2 feet long.  My guess on the metal is cast iron, though I have not gotten into it enough to verify that yet.  Also, this will be my first stove resto job...any words of advice?



I think yours is the same boss....that name Thermolator rings a bell.

So assume it is an old steel stove with cast doors very similar to Fisher and other such relics. Can be restored and will work, but is diry in burning and might be subject to regs in some area (where you cannot install non-EPA stoves, or must prove UL listing).

The stove was probably listed at one time. But it will be difficult or impossible to prove. That means the inspector, depending on where you are located, will either allow classification as "generic" or no allow installation. 

Sandblast would be the best method of clean up...if not that, perhaps a wire brush on a drill or similar. Then stove paint, like Stove Bright.


----------



## Corie (Jul 20, 2006)

I say ditch the old outdated unit and pick up a used EPA Phase II unit.  You'll get more heat from a smaller package and ultimately have a safer burning wood stove.


----------

